# BRITU rub. Anyone ever try it??



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

A friend highly recommends BRITU (Best Ribs  In The Universe) rubs for ribs. Has anyone ever tried it???
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I'm partial to Jeff's rub but always open to new ideas. Here is the link.
www.randyq.addr.com/recipes/*britu*.html


----------



## acemakr (Mar 14, 2010)

Seems like a lot of salt and cayenne, doesn't it? Not sure it suits my taste but other's might prefer the heat.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 14, 2010)

Let me know how it comes out..  Not sure about the huge amount of cayenne..


----------



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

We will know in a few hours. I tasted the rub before putting it on. It was not near as spicy as I thought it would be. Had a very nice flavor to it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 14, 2010)

I love some of the recipes from Randy's site, my go to for curing brisket/making pastrami.
The rub though, sugar +brown sugar and salt +msg, seems like it would be on the salty side.
Interested in seeing what you thought of it after your ribs are finished.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

I decided to make a batch of the BRITU rub and give it a try. Here are my comments

1. I cut the salt portion by 30%. I love salt but my wife doesn't.
2. I left out the MSG. I have friends that are allergic to MSG.
3. I used raw sugar in place of the processed version. I like the flavor of the raw sugar better.

I was a little concerned about the amount of chili in the rub. Especially the cayenne. This turned out to be unfounded. The rub is very mild and sweet.

All in all, this is a great rub. In fact, I am going to use it in my next comp. I would recommend it to everyone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon_mrgreen  :


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 15, 2010)

*Hence my reply to your other thread before I saw this... we kinda think alike!!*


----------



## mudduck (Mar 15, 2010)

what is the MSG?


----------



## denver dave (Mar 15, 2010)

Not really sure what MSG is. I'm told it is a preservative and adds a fresh taste to food. I never use it but have seen it in many recipes.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 15, 2010)

*Monosodium glutamate*


*Monosodium glutamate*, also known as *sodium glutamate* and *MSG*,  is a sodium salt of the naturally occurring non-essential amino  acid glutamic acid. It is used as a food  additive and is commonly marketed as a flavour enhancer.

*It is used in Chinese food a lot but it can be a SALT OVERDOSE for some people and have harmful affect.


*MSG as a food ingredient has been the subject of health studies. A  report from the Federation of American Societies for Experimental  Biology (FASEB) compiled in 1995 on behalf of the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA)  concluded that MSG was safe for most people when "eaten at customary  levels". However, it also said that, based on anecdotal reports, some people may have an MSG intolerance  which causes "MSG symptom complex" and/or a worsening of asthmatic  symptoms.[12]  Subsequent research found that while large doses of MSG given without  food may elicit more symptoms than a placebo in individuals who believe  that they react adversely to MSG, the frequency of the responses was low  and the responses reported were inconsistent, not reproducible, and  were not observed when MSG was given with food.[13]  While many people believe that MSG is the cause of these symptoms, a statistical association has not  been demonstrated under controlled conditions, even in studies with  people who were convinced that they were sensitive to it.[13][14][15][16]  Adequately controlling for experimental bias includes a placebo-controlled double-blinded experimental design and the application  in capsules because of the strong and unique after-taste of glutamates.[14]


----------



## que-ball (Mar 15, 2010)

MSG stands for monosodium glutamate, and it is used as a preservative and more often a flavor enhancer.  It is a salt by the chemical definition, which is the byproduct of neutralizing an acid with a base.  The acid is glutamic acid, a natural enzyme.

MSG does contain sodium, for those who have to control their sodium intake for heart reasons.  Some people are allergic too, with potentially bad-arse reactions.


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2010)

No to the MSG, unless It's Michael Shenker Group! R&R


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 15, 2010)

What msg actually does is break down proteins.  this is why it is used not only as a flavor boost, but as a meat tenderizer.  want to get blood out of clothing??  take "accent" which is pure msg.  Make a paste with water, and rub into the blood stain.  Breaks down the proteins in blood and you wash it all away.

I will give this recipe a try..  I have no doubts however that the mop and glaze were just as important as the rub.


----------



## tommyrob (May 15, 2016)

I'm trying to find the BRITU rub recipe again, the randyq site isn't working, do you have the recipe written down somewhere? I made some last winter and loved it, thought I had taken a picture of the recipe but can't find it...

http://www.randyq.addr.com/

Thank you


----------



## eatatmidnight (May 19, 2017)

I found it here. http://virtualweberbullet.com/best-ribs-in-the-universe-by-mike-scrutchfield.html. It's about half way down the page


----------

